# Bezel for seiko ice monster gen 2



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Bezel for seiko ice monster gen 2*


View Advert


Afternoon all

if anyone has a spare bezel or even case not being utilised plse pm me

cheers

Sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

26/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

